

Blinkist (iOS): Read key insights from non-fiction books - epaga
http://www.blinkist.com/

======
niklasjansen
Hi there, I'm one of the Blinkist guys. Any questions? Blinkist is available
in German speaking app stores so far. We're working hard on an international
version in the next weeks.

